# P250 Hi Viz Front FO Sight questions



## DuHast (Sep 27, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with these sights, and what was your impression of it? I've found them at various places online for as little as $26. Are they worth it? I'm assuming unless you have the proper tool, you'd have to have a gunsmith install? How do I find out what # my front sight is on the P250C 9mm or is it a standard size for all 250s? I think #8?

Thanks in advance,
Tim


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The only one's that I have seen, are the one's that come on the HK P30...they seemed ok, but need "charging" during daylight hours, and I don't know how long the "glow" lasts......personally, and you will get arguments of course, I don't use any "night" sights on my firearms....I practice point and shoot....under nighttime defensive usage, I feel that it takes too long to line up your sights, and after the first shot, you will be somewhat blinded by muzzle flash anyway.


----------

